# Phase Technology PC60 CA Loudspeaker Discussion Thread



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

Phase Technology PC60 CA Loudspeaker Discussion Thread​
​
Paying homage to the roots of Phase Technology is the 500 pair limited edition 30th Anniversary PC60 Classic Audiophile loudspeaker. The PC60 CA is made in the same factory, by some of the same employees, as the original. The 2013 edition has been updated with the latest crossover and driver technology. As we will soon see, the PC60 CA is a thoroughly modern design.


*Click here for full review.*​


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

Thanks for posting the review. I'm glad you liked them. I know it was a while ago, but did your experience resemble what you remember hearing at RMAF 2013?


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

A nice review.

Stereophile reviewed them and seems to say the same thing - can get
harsh on some poor recordings

The bass seems to be tuned -6 db at 55hz > good for a sealed speaker

The treble as the frequency goes up, seems to have a 2 db lift > looks
to be put there to help with off-axis response.

It Looks to be a real nice speaker for $1400


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Thanks for the review! This brought me may memories of Phase Technology from MANY years ago. I did't realize they were still in business. My original experience with the brand was tower speakers driven by SAE amps if I recall correctly.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

zieglj01 said:


> A nice review.
> 
> Stereophile reviewed them and seems to say the same thing - can get
> harsh on some poor recordings


Yes I noted that too about both reviews. It seems to be a general rule that speakers that are kind to poor recordings are not as detailed with good ones. And likewise, a speaker that sounds fantastic in general will reveal the weaknesses of poor recordings. I imagine there is the occasional exception to that though.

This is all well and good IMO. Unless most of the music you like is not well-recorded. I know some of mine isn't, which is very frustrating because it's hard to listen to on a resolving system. Fortunately I have plenty of music I like that also has good to high production values.


----------



## zieglj01 (Jun 20, 2011)

bkeeler10 said:


> This is all well and good IMO. Unless most of the music you like is not well-recorded. I know some of mine isn't, which is very frustrating because it's hard to listen to on a resolving system. Fortunately I have plenty of music I like that also has good to high production values.


Yes, I tend to get frustrated with poor quality recordings - however, with good speakers
and good quality recordings, it can be really nice/good.

I am trying to be more selective when I purchase now.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

bkeeler10 said:


> Thanks for posting the review. I'm glad you liked them. I know it was a while ago, but did your experience resemble what you remember hearing at RMAF 2013?


Bryan - They impressed me just as much in my home. What struck me the most at RMAF was how the PC60 CA sounded much like the larger PC9.5.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

zieglj01 said:


> A nice review.
> 
> Stereophile reviewed them and seems to say the same thing - can get
> harsh on some poor recordings
> ...


As much as I talked about the bass and treble, I feel remiss not discussing the midrange. Nothing really stood out in that range, which is as it should be. Spoken and sung voices come through clean and clear.


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

cavchameleon said:


> Thanks for the review! This brought me may memories of Phase Technology from MANY years ago. I did't realize they were still in business. My original experience with the brand was tower speakers driven by SAE amps if I recall correctly.


Phase Technology is part of the large MSE Audio group.

The Induction Dynamics speakers we heard at RMAF 2013 were a lot of fun, too!


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

I've often wondered how those speakers might sound. Thanks for posting that, it was a good read.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

tesseract said:


> Phase Technology is part of the large MSE Audio group.
> 
> The Induction Dynamics speakers we heard at RMAF 2013 were a lot of fun, too!


Yes, to clarify, both Phase Technology and Induction Dynamics are MSE Audio companies. Incidentally, Secrets of Home Theater and High Fidelity posted a review of an Induction Dynamics speaker just yesterday (the same one that was at RMAF). Check it out if you're interested.


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

Thanks for the thorough review, Dennis.


----------

